# Reims-Gueux Racing Circuit - France - Dec 2015



## mockney reject (Dec 21, 2015)

_The History_ 

The circuit of Reims-Gueux is a reminder of a past era in motor racing.

This street circuit at Gueux just outside the city of Reims was, from the years 1932-1966, sometimes used for the French F1 Grand Prix. 

Motor racing started at The circuit of Reims-Gueux in 1926, with the second Grand Prix de Marne (the first having been held at the Circuit de Beine-Nauroy). For this inaugural event they closed public roads to form the now famous triangular track, which was also used later that year for the first 12 Hours of Reims-Gueux endurance race. This would be a one off until 1953 when a yearly endurance race was established. 

The circuit consisted of two long straights - a test of a car's speed, connected with a more challenging series of bends to test the driver's skill and the cars handling. The track went through the village of Gueux until 1952 when a custom piece of track was built to bypass it, and further modifications were made to the corners in 1953.

Reims-Gueux hosted the F1 French Grand Prix eleven times between 1932 and 1966, and was won by such famous names as Juan Manuel Fangio and Jack Brabham. The street nature of the track along with fast straights and technical challenges made this track a driver and fan favourite. Sadly though, in 1969 due to the expensive nature of street races and the danger from increasing speeds, F1 organisers decided to move the French GP to a dedicated circuit.

Motor racing ended here in 1969, and motorcycle racing in 1972 with the last ever race on June 11th 1972.

Much of the custom built parts of the track have since been demolished despite locals attempts to save them, and most of the road track has disappeared under modern roads, but thankfully the Friends of the Gueux Circuit have secured the safety of the site and are working to stabilise and restore the remaining buildings.


_The Explore_

On a trip to France this was the one site I wanted to see and it very nearly didn’t happen. Myself, slayaaaa & Mrstewie had had an awesome 4 days in France and this was the one site on our list we hadn’t got too. 

Due to a late start, lunch and checking out of our hotel we were already running a little behind and a fire in Paris slowed us down even more. To cut a long story short we eventually made the ferry home with 3 minutes to spare phew!!!! 

The track/buildings are awesome. 

If you are a petrol head then this is great. I won’t lie I felt the hairs on the back of my neck raise a number of times while walking around here. I glad we decided to hit it. 

The buildings are in great condition and have very little graffiti on, something I viewed as a great sign of respect. 

Having walked along the track at both Brands Hatch and Silverstone, this was different. I can’t explain why but I found it emotional. 

We sat in the stands and watched the cars go by for a while, some slowing do to have a look, others dropping it down a gear and nailing it.
The stands became the roof and we sat and chilled for a bit while snapping pics. 

I glanced at my phone for the time and realised we had 3 hours til our ferry, and we were 2 ½ hours away from Calais. Needless to say the gear got chucked in the car and we shot off like many F1 stars had back in the day……

Enjoy the pics


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice set here mate.always liked the look of this place.every shot I have seen from here is at night.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 21, 2015)

That is really, really different. Liking it a lot!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 21, 2015)

That is superb photography. Every shot is sharp and it was low light. The racetrack I do remember as a kid watching on TV back in the 1960s and I do hope that someone does make a museum out of it and maybe store a few cars of that era.


----------



## mookster (Dec 21, 2015)

Really want to see this, it's so evocative of a bygone era of racing.


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 21, 2015)

Mookster, Go for it, its just under 3 hours from Calais and such an awesome location


----------



## Freemo (Dec 21, 2015)

The buildings remind me of the old scalextric buildings


----------



## Bones out (Dec 21, 2015)

How good is that! Done brilliant with the snaps, feel there so I do. What a great idea for the way back to blighty. We have often scratched for stuff to do on the way back and I think you have found our answer.....


----------



## Bones out (Dec 21, 2015)

mookster said:


> Really want to see this, it's so evocative of a bygone era of racing.



Well, if you can find the crack house, the house of ill repute, half a dozen manor houses stuffed full of wedding dresses and vintage cars like you did last time I may have a spare seat for you..... Much bigger motor now so I'm afraid no excuses for sitting on laps this time. ;-)


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice, love the second last pic, kinda reminds me of a scalextric set!


----------



## B7TMW (Dec 21, 2015)

Now I LOVE THAT!!!!!!! Those photos are excellent. 

I have to go and see this for myself. Interesting Conrod sculpture as well. The advertisements are in excellent shape too.

Well done.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for posting. Being a petrol head, this is a place I have wanted to visit for a long time. Wonderful images.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 26, 2015)

Amazing shots! What a place. I've only enjoyed this via Streetview so far!  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 26, 2015)

It's well worth the visit, even if to just chill on the roof


----------



## VWPowered (Dec 27, 2015)

great pictures dude *thumbs up*


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 1, 2016)

Bloody cool stuff  Lovin' it.


----------



## tazong (Feb 1, 2016)

loved it - you should have done a circuit on your bike lol


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 1, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with sharing the history of a location in my book. History is public information. 

Anyway, epic pics, awesome thread!


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2016)

I have re-written the history so it is now much better than the copied stuff from before. *smiles sweetly*


----------



## night crawler (Feb 4, 2016)

krela said:


> I have re-written the history so it is now much better than the copied stuff from before. *smiles sweetly*



Nice one krela


----------



## mockney reject (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks Krela


----------

